# wer hat den besten Lightwightfreerider



## bergwerkfee (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi, hab da immer noch ein Problem mit einer Neuanschaffung:Ich suche ein Bike, Viergelenker, Plattformdämpfer, mindestens 100 mm Federweg und ca 2,8 kg Frame.  Da ich keins meiner favorisierten Bikes hier in der Nähe fahren kann, bin ich auf  Erfahrungen von euch angewiesen. Beim Nicolai Helius CC glaube ich, das die Dämpferanlenkung labil ist und bei meiner virtuellen Berechnung auch nicht optimal, sprich nicht sehr feinfühlig arbeitet. Beim Intense XVP oder auch 5.5 habe ich  Bedenken, eigentlich müsste ein spürbarer Pedalrückschlag dasein. Von der Konstruktion her ist das Fusion Raid für mich das beste System, aber es gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Es kommt auch noch ein Ellsworth in Betracht, hier scheitert es aber am fehlenden Händler und Service und letztendlich bin ich wieder am Anfang angekommen, beim Bergwerk Pathfinder, der mir mit 3,2 kg nur einen Gewichtsnachteil hat. Auf jeden Fall hab ich da noch eine Zeitlang darauf rumzukauen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Ciao, die Fee


----------



## Brägel (27. Dezember 2003)

ist das doch nicht das richtige Forum hier 

So wie du dein Wunschbike beschreibst ist der Pfadfinder wahrscheinlich schon was. Anthony hat doch Probefahrtmöglichkeiten angeboten. Das bisschen Gewicht kann man auch bei Parts rausholen.

Alternative habe ich dir ja genannt. Und zwar eine sehr gute wie ich meine.

Bei den Amis musste dir halt gut das Serviceproblem und Prozedere bei Garantiesachen überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Bergwerkfee, hast du eigentlich mal das RM Slayer abgecheckt ? gehört zwar nicht in die Klase der Freerider, aber wenn es leicht sein soll und trotzdem einigermaßen Federweg, habe meins mit Psylo-Sl aufgebaut, funzt voll und kommt diese Saison auch mit verbesserten Lagern. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## bergwerkfee (27. Dezember 2003)

Rocky Mountain? Nee, da halt ich gar nix von. Haben erst jetzt Industrielager entdeckt und mit dem Lack klappts auch erst seit kurzem. Sorry, aber ist eher was für Kultfans.


----------



## bergwerkfee (28. Dezember 2003)

Was haltet ihr hiervon, ich find den super, 145 mm Federweg, 3000 gr incl Manitou SPV, Disc only.


----------



## morphe72 (28. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ich mir die gussets anschaue, wage ich am Gewicht oder der Stabilität zu zweifeln. Alle anderen Rahmen ähnlicher Spezifikation, die ich kenne, sind schwerer.  Dieses hier ist ähnlich konstruiert:


----------



## locationmaster (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bergwerkfee _
> *[...]Von der Konstruktion her ist das Fusion Raid für mich das beste System, aber es gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.[...] *



fahr´s doch ma´, optik is´im zweifel nich´das problem finde ich.

ich fahr´auch `n specialized enduro expert, is´nich das schoenste, aber faehrt sich gut und is´nich zu schwer !

greetz loc.


----------



## dmess (9. Januar 2004)

hi @ll

hätte da noch sehr sehr gute alternative die mein persöhnlicher favorit ist.

www.cheetah.de

das mountain spirit II   <------- hechel,sabbel

oder das MRF 02

hoffe konnte damit anregen

gruß


----------



## elendil (21. Januar 2004)

Ich würde das Helius CC nicht gleich rauswerfen. Fahr es doch mal Probe, der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr sensibel. Sag nicht nur ich als Helius CC Fahrer, sondern auch diverse Tests. Und mein eloxierter Rahmen wiegt mit DT Dämpfer keine 2,7kg. Aber das Bergwerk ist auch sehr gut, das Fusion ebenso. Zwischen den dreien würde ich mich entscheiden bzw. hab ich mich damals entschieden. Jedes der drei Bikes hat seine Vorteile, für mich hat eben das Nicolai gesiegt (Verarbeitung, Variabilität, Gewicht, Lagerung).


----------



## maaatin (23. Januar 2004)

@dmess: Die Cheetahs sind doch abgestüzte Eingelenker und keine Viergelenker...

[/besserwissermodus]

Gruß Martin


----------



## crank (26. Januar 2004)

ich hätt da auch noch einen vorschlag: bmc golddigger
http://www.bmc-racing.com/bikes.cfm?lang=ger&catID=1&modID=7
wiegt ohne pedale 12.9kg, hinten und vorne über 12cm federweg und wipp praktisch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

